
DIY Jepsen Testing CockroachDB - state_machine
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/diy-jepsen-testing-cockroachdb/
======
e12e
This is a great write-up. Easily one of the most interesting posts I've seen
on this subject, since Aphyr's last post.

Also nice to see things like:

> We noticed that the Jepsen test code didn’t actually check for negative
> balances, contradicting what has been previously written about it, so we
> fixed that.

------
bogomipz
This is refreshing to see. Much more refreshing than vendors trying to move
the goal posts when Kyle's test show them coming up short.

------
shockzzz
Excellent writeup. Looking forward to more development on this. Hopefully Kyle
has time to do a Jepsen writeup (orrrr you can hire him!)

~~~
orangechairs
Employee here - A proper analysis from Kyle is certainly on our radar,
although we'll likely wait until post-beta since its such a hefty project.
We're just as eager to see how CockroachDB stacks up.

~~~
shockzzz
makes sense!

------
cowardlydragon
These guys should pony up some consulting dollars to get the main guy to do
his thing.

Also, I don't buy "NewSQL" without honest CAP discussions of tradeoffs.

~~~
tschottdorf
Employee here - which discussion around NewSQL would you like to have? You pay
for the consistency in more round trips between replicas, and you need a
quorum of your nodes (which carry your data) to be alive. All of that stuff
can be made arbitrarily more complex to increase throughput, but essentially
these are the tradeoffs.

